# Corned Beef



## Startingover

While at the store today I saw a display of corned beef. I didn’t buy one. They looked too big for one person even though I love them. I may go back there. They were point end and around $25 for a 3 pound

I thought that was a little steeper then Publix but they looked nice and lean. I’ve been busy and didn’t realize it’s time to buy one along with cabbage, carrots and potatoes.


----------



## XSleeper

This is my favorite time of year... we stock up. One local store has point ends on sale for $1.95 lb!!! I'm making room in the freezer, and we're going to clean them out! One if my favorite meals is corned beef, potatoes and cabbage... with a bit of horseradish sauce all over it!


----------



## Nik333

If they display bagged corned beef with carrots, potatoes and cabbage around them, be cautious. The companies that provide the bagged corned beef never promised that their packages will be bacteria free, yet, some supermarkets put fresh vegetables alongside them. So the vegetables are then contaminated.

I've only seen this in recent years & not in the large chain supermarkets but it's against Food Safety Laws. If you notice, cooked food isn't put in the same shelf with raw meat, either.


----------



## Bud9051

Getting ready for my corned beef and cabbage feast, $1.79 a pound. I will be picking up more for the freezer, I finally have some space down there.

Last years attempt I learned I need to cook it longer to finally break down the glue between the fibers. I also learned that pastrami is smoked corned beef and I have a new (gift) smoker to try out.

Tips and tricks welcome. 
Bud


----------



## Doboy

Startingover said:


> While at the store today I saw a display of corned beef. I didn’t buy one. They looked too big for one person even though I love them. I may go back there. *They were point end and around $25 for a 3 pound*
> I thought that was a little steeper then Publix but they looked nice and lean. I’ve been busy and didn’t realize it’s time to buy one along with cabbage, carrots and potatoes.



Thank You, Very Much, for starting this discussion!
Absolutely one of my favorite things for spring (St Paddies Day & Easter),,,, besides 'Home Made' PIGS FEET & FISHING! ;>)
*
$25 for 3# ????? That is totally CRAZY,, & I'd never spring for that!*

About $2 a # is normal,,, or I won't buy it.
The Wife just order a couple of 'FLATS',,, not 'POINTS',,, & they will be about $2.75 a pound.

*BTW,,,
I love to smoke meats, & or make jerky & slim jims,,,,, 
Has anyone made their own corned beef,, & if so, where did you get the spice mixes?
& how did it turn out compared to store bought?

i was just thinking of searching 'CONYEAGER' spice company out,,,, to see if they make/ package the spices.?*


----------



## Doboy

Bud9051 said:


> Getting ready for my corned beef and cabbage feast, $1.79 a pound. I will be picking up more for the freezer, I finally have some space down there.
> Last years attempt I learned I need to cook it longer to finally break down the glue between the fibers. I also learned that pastrami is smoked corned beef and I have a new (gift) smoker to try out.
> 
> Tips and tricks welcome.
> Bud



*Bud,,, Xsleeper,,, please tell us where you found it for UNDER $2 a #?
Thanks*


----------



## J. V.

I love corned beef as well. We can get corned beef here everywhere. I have to drive 30 miles to get a fresh loaf of rye bread from Publix though. I'm not sure what sales are going on, so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

oh yeah - I keep looking at them too - it must be the season as the case is FULL of tips and flats. (St.Paddy's day??).
but the price keeps rocketing up every year, especially this year.
I like the one meal size bag in the freezer - thaw, heat and serve.
(corned beef-n-cabbage with hot buttered cornbread is one of my favorite winter meals).


----------



## J. V.

I just did a search for the weekly ads around here. The very best price I can find for corned beef is $3.59 a pound!
I think Costco has a better price and they are much bigger.
Last time I bought a big one at Costco. I put the left over half in the cooking liquid and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Bud9051

@Doboy Weekly Flyer

$1.79
Bud


----------



## XSleeper

Doboy said:


> *Bud,,, Xsleeper,,, please tell us where you found it for UNDER $2 a #?
> Thanks*


Just the local small town grocery store here in Nebraska.


----------



## J. V.

Bud9051 said:


> @Doboy Weekly Flyer
> 
> $1.79
> Bud


Unreal! And I live in the great state of SC.........lol


----------



## Bud9051

Ever sense this thread started I've been tasting 6the corned beef and cabbage. So corned beef will go on tomorrow morning, I want to give it plenty of time to cook before I pick.

Now a question. Primary ingredients are (of course) corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and potatoes, and all have different cooking times. I will be using the slow cooker for the corned beef actually a small one from last year and a recent larger one. I'm thinking of cooking the others separately and then add near the end to the corned beef and liquid.

Alternative would be dump it all together and cook the dickens out of it but I fear that could overcook the extras or under cook the CB.

Bud


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I cook the meat for a couple of hours - then remove it, let it cool, cut into bite-size chunks.
(adding a big handful of smoked jowl cut into bite-size chunks is a bonus)
cook the cabbage separately - seasoning as preferred.
cook the potatoes until "almost" done
cook the carrots until "almost" done.
add everything back into one pot and cook a little longer.
I set aside two meals and freeze the rest.
I usually get 5 or 6 "bowl size" zip-top bags to freeze.


----------



## Startingover

J. V. said:


> I just did a search for the weekly ads around here. The very best price I can find for corned beef is $3.59 a pound!
> I think Costco has a better price and they are much bigger.
> Last time I bought a big one at Costco. I put the left over half in the cooking liquid and put it in the freezer.


My aunt, who would be in her 90s, told me along time ago that her mother would freeze leftover turkey covered in broth.

I tried it and was surprised at how fresh it tasted. I’ve never tried that with any other meat but you’re the only other person I’ve heard of that does it.


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> Now a question. Primary ingredients are (of course) corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and potatoes, and all have different cooking times. I will be using the slow cooker for the corned beef actually a small one from last year and a recent larger one. I'm thinking of cooking the others separately and then add near the end to the corned beef and liquid.
> Bud


Corned beef first probably then carrots and potatoes then cabbage. Timing on the amount of time it takes to cook each ingredient. Goal, all done at the same time. It can be done. Corn beef may need only heating therefore a different order of ingedients.


----------



## Nik333

For freezing in broth, do you mean with a layer of fat on top? Cooking was different 50 yrs ago. Just curious. I would think it would decrease staleness of the broth.

Does anyone grill their vegetables first & brown the meat?


----------



## Two Knots

It’s 1.88 a pound here, cabbage 19 cents a pound. I already have the buttermilk for the Irish soda bread.


----------



## Bud9051

CB is in the slow cooker, I'm guessing 4 to 5 hours then out to make room for the cabbage, carrots and potatoes. 2 pieces of meat, 3.5 lb and 5.7 lb both look nice.

I don't want to rush it so expecting this for dinner.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

I do it in the pressure cooker for about 45 minutes...then take it out and put in the cabbage and potatoes for about another 20 minutes...comes out delicious.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> Ever sense this thread started I've been tasting 6the corned beef and cabbage. So corned beef will go on tomorrow morning, I want to give it plenty of time to cook before I pick.
> 
> Now a question. Primary ingredients are (of course) corned beef, cabbage, carrots, and potatoes, and all have different cooking times. I will be using the slow cooker for the corned beef actually a small one from last year and a recent larger one. I'm thinking of cooking the others separately and then add near the end to the corned beef and liquid.
> 
> Alternative would be dump it all together and cook the dickens out of it but I fear that could overcook the extras or under cook the CB.
> 
> Bud


Bud I do it the simple way. Corned beef with 1/2 cup of water and a lot of pepper in a tightly covered casserole dish in a 250 degree oven for 3 hours. Remove most of the liquid and return to oven for 30 minutes and then allow it to rest for another 20-30 until the cabbage and carrots are done.. Then use the liquid to cook the cabbage and carrots on the stove top.

Some might consider my cabbage over-cooked so you may need to adjust your times to achieve your cabbage doneness level.

If you do it the crockpot you will lose 50%+ to cooking. In the oven it is more like 40%.


----------



## Bud9051

Going slow. Flipped them (2) at 2 hours and took off a segment that was naturally separated so they would fit better. Stuffed that segment down alongside. At 4 hours I took out that piece to test, internal temps were 185 to 190. Tasted good, but still tough. My guess to get these tender will be at least 2 more hours which seems long compared to what people are saying here on this thread.

Still on high and boiling, 190 internal and hope to wait until done before I pull it to toss in the cabbage, carrots, and potatoes.

I'm thinking the slow progress is due to the 8 pounds of CB, but I don't want to turn this into soup having the CB fall apart. The one I did last year I pulled it and ate it at this stage, trying to be patient.

I'll prep the veggies so will be ready to swap them into the cooker.

The smell is driving me crazy.
Bud


----------



## Bud9051

Just pulled the CB, internal at 205°. Had boiled cabbage separately to 90% done, moved that to the CB broth on low.. Put carrots and potatoes into cabbage water and will combine with cabbage when near done. Then bring back the VB and simmer together for unknown time.

Used the season packages from the CB but need to decide what else to add, salt and pepper of course.

Bud


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> My aunt, who would be in her 90s, told me along time ago that her mother would freeze leftover turkey covered in broth.
> 
> I tried it and was surprised at how fresh it tasted. I’ve never tried that with any other meat but you’re the only other person I’ve heard of that does it.


This way prevents freezer burn. 
BTW. I paid $4.45 a pound yesterday at Costco. They only had three left. So I went ahead and over payed............lol


----------



## Bud9051

Just to follow up, the CB and cabbage were good. Would have been great if I hadn't overcooked the cabbage, but i like cabbage so that didn't slow me down. Carrots and potatoes along with the CB came out perfect. I do have a lot of left over plus more cabbage so may cook more cabbage. That or use the remaining for sandwiches.

Thanks for the contributions it helped.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

I bought one today 1.88 a pound, The biggest one I could find was 4.25 lbs.
Next week they have the same sale, so I’ll pick up another...the cabbage was 19 cents a pound.


----------



## Bud9051

Just picked up 3 nice looking ones for $1.79 a pound. Got home and grabbed the mail and found a new flyer for the other store in town, Shaws, $0.97 a pound. May have to get a couple more 

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

Bud, You are going to be in corn beef heaven!


----------



## Bud9051

I love a Reuben sandwich. I often order them when out just because I don't have the corned beef to make them at home. Now I will be all set for awhile. Sale at the other store goes for a week.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Checked, Kroger brand $3.49/lb. Ain't happenin'.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Checked, Kroger brand $3.49/lb. Ain't happenin'.


That’s nuts, maybe they’ll be on sale this coming week? 
1.88 a pound here, but there is only one to a customer or I would have stocked up as well...may cook mine tonight, and another on St Paddy’s day since next week they’ll be 1.88 a pound again.


----------



## Two Knots

Bud9051 said:


> I love a Reuben sandwich. I often order them when out just because I don't have the corned beef to make them at home. Now I will be all set for awhile. Sale at the other store goes for a week.
> 
> Bud


Bud, did you ever try my ‘poor man’s Reuben?‘
get good hot dogs ( hebrew national is the best) fry them up and split down the middle
put them on the rye bread, top with sauerkraut and then swiss cheese, some mustard and grill them in a cast iron pan with a smear of butter on the outside of the bread.


----------



## Two Knots

Colby, I found this from 2019...I’m going to try your recipe in the slow cooker.








Are having corned beef and cabbage today?


Also added carrots and potatoes to my pot. Don't know what brand I normally buy. Usually grab what ever's in the bin. But today's seasoning seem a bit more mild than previous years. Wished I'd looked to see if there was any green beer at the market. Or, I could have bought regular beer an...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> That’s nuts, maybe they’ll be on sale this coming week?
> 1.88 a pound here, but there is only one to a customer or I would have stocked up as well...may cook mine tonight, and another on St Paddy’s day since next week they’ll be 1.88 a pound again.


That's why I'm not a Kroger fan. I was in there a bit ago for one of the few things I buy there and didn't see any CB, didn't cruise the freezers though. I'll take a look tomorrow at a "real" grocery store. Hmm, St. Patrick's day March 17? Should have been some.


----------



## Bud9051

Two Knots said:


> Bud, did you ever try my ‘poor man’s Reuben?‘
> get good hot dogs ( hebrew national is the best) fry them up and split down the middle
> put them on the rye bread, top with sauerkraut and then swiss cheese, some mustard and grill them in a cast iron pan with a smear of butter on the outside of the bread.


I've been a fan of hot dogs all of my life and like them with almost any toppings. Chili and cheese to pickles, tomatoes, and onions. Don't often have sauerkraut around but picked up some for my Rubens so if any left over I'll use it on dogs.

Rubens on rye for lunch today, yummy
Bud


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> I bought one today 1.88 a pound, The biggest one I could find was 4.25 lbs.
> Next week they have the same sale, so I’ll pick up another...the cabbage was 19 cents a pound.


That was the only positive for me at Costco. Size. The one I got was 6 pounds. But $4.49 a pound was terrible.
I am still trying to wrap my mind why its so high here? I checked four stores and the very best price was well over $3Lb.
For sure St.Patty's day here is a non holiday and it seems no one celebrates it. Bakery's other than Publix do not even bake rye bread for the holiday much less have it year round.
Its frustrating at times around here. I will have to drive almost 30 miles to Publix for the rye bread yet once again.
I'm in Upstate SC. We have several Publix stores here. But they are a long drive especially for a loaf of bread......But I will make the journey for corned beef sandwiches on rye.

I'm not big on corned beef and cabbage. Frankly not big on the boiled meal concept. So we make piled high corned beef sandwiches, garlic pickles and homemade potato chips. We then eat them for a few days.
I will slice off what we will eat, then freeze the rest.
Its nice to be able to pull out that corned beef a few months from now and thaw it and reheat it. It is fantastic.


----------



## Bud9051

Just finished my first homemade Ruben, good. Room for improvement but I'm started.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Colby, I found this from 2019...I’m going to try your recipe in the slow cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are having corned beef and cabbage today?
> 
> 
> Also added carrots and potatoes to my pot. Don't know what brand I normally buy. Usually grab what ever's in the bin. But today's seasoning seem a bit more mild than previous years. Wished I'd looked to see if there was any green beer at the market. Or, I could have bought regular beer an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.diychatroom.com



I still use the exact same recipe but have determined by actual weigh in and outs that it shrinks less in the oven as mentioned above.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, your recipe was delicious Colby...We ate half of it, tomorrow will be the leftovers.
The one I make for Wednesday, no cabbage or potatoes ...just Reubens! Made two loves of Irish soda bread to go along with the meal.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Well, your recipe was delicious Colby...We ate half of it, tomorrow will be the leftovers.
> The one I make for Wednesday, no cabbage or potatoes ...just Reubens! Made two loves of Irish soda bread to go along with the meal.
> View attachment 646236
> 
> 
> View attachment 646237
> 
> 
> View attachment 646238


Oh my stars, I think I am going to cry, that is just beautiful. 

Never have I ever seen any kind of meat for $1.88 down this way other than the cheap bologna. Cabbage here is 69 cents a pound, Wal Mart pretty well has this city wrapped up.


----------



## Doboy

Bud9051 said:


> @Doboy Weekly Flyer
> 
> $1.79
> Bud



Bud, Your absolutely killing me! (@OHIO)

I wonder if YOUR store will container ship about 50#!? I'd gladly pay the $20 shipping that other stores charge.

I've also been trying to locate the 'real' LIVER PUDDING. My local store sold out. I did fins a store that ships.(Pittsburgh.)
And I'm ALWAYS looking for whole, large PIGSFEET. Every year for Easter, I really enjoys making GRAND-MS'a old recipe. Smoke & char them over an open fire, add tons of B pepper, garlic, onions,,,, slow boil till they start to fall apart!!
The original 'PIG HEAVEN'!



















GIZZARD & Garden fresh HOT PEPPER & ONION SOUP! (all kinds of gizzards, necks, hearts, kidneys & some livers,,, & sometimes I'll even add a sliced up deer heart ;>)










I KNOW MY PICS ARE KINDA OFF TOPIC,,, (FOOD!) but it's pay-back for those fantastic CB Pics!!
THANKS! ;>)


----------



## Two Knots

Here you sign up as a member and you get a card...when you check out they scan your
card ( or you can use your phone number) and the sale price is applied...this way they can also manage the ‘one to a customer’ rule cause ( with the card) they know that you bought one already yesterday! 
They also had Jimmy Dean bacon 12 oz for 1.99 limit 4 purchases...so I bought 4.


----------



## Two Knots

Doboy, nice photography...I looked on your flyer, the corn beef is 1.79.


----------



## Doboy

For those of you who LOVE TO TALK FOOD (aka corned beef)

Here's where I hang out,,,, 'WE' are taking a pole; (Hah! go look at these pics.)

(70) It's almost St Patty's Day - let's talk brisket! | Ohio Game Fishing


----------



## wooleybooger

Doboy said:


> I wonder if YOUR store will container ship about 50#!? I'd gladly pay the $20 shipping that other stores charge.


+1
Looked at the store we go to every week. They had'em but I'm not paying $4.99/lb for corned beef. I noticed the manager close by so I increased the volume when I told wife "I ain't paying $4.99/lb for corned beef." Then when checking out the cashier made a mistake and needed a transaction voided. When the manager showed up he got to listen to me about him allowing a sick employee to not only work but not wear a mask properly. Woman was complaining about how hot she felt and how bad she felt.


----------



## Colbyt

I'm a little jealous of those less than $2 prices. The best we ever get is 2.99 the week before St. Paddy's Day. That is when I stock the freezer for the year. This year the sale length was shorter but they did have them.

@BigJim the local Kroger has packers cut brisket for 1.99 and I need to go get one of those.


----------



## wooleybooger

Brisket, yeah, Kroger here has them at $1.97 with card. Ought to just get one and corn it. I did that once maybe 35 yrs. ago. Briskets were $0.59 to $0.79 then.


----------



## Doboy

*OMG,,, I just received the online sale flyer from our Giant Eagle,,,,, ON SALE for $3.99 #.*

I'll NEVER shop that store, with a come-on like that!

lol,,, just like bullets & reloading supply's,,, When they gouge the price, I'll hunt with my bow, or fill the freezer with FISH!
*The ONLY way to keep prices down,,,,, DON'T BUY IT! ;>)*


----------

